# Anyone using QuickBooks to write up proposals on res repaints?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

In the past, I have been using Formdocs for my proposals http://www.formdocs.com/ and it works pretty well. But, I just installed a new copy of QB Premire Contractor Edition and would like to simplify things. Just curious if anyone else uses QB for their estimates? Thanks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Only thing I use, I hate getting a job and having to input everything later. It's to easy to get behind. So I like to input it prior to even being awarded the job.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Only thing I use, I hate getting a job and having to input everything later. It's to easy to get behind. So I like to input it prior to even being awarded the job.


Thanks, my thinking too. It is very easy to get behind. And when I come home evenings after a long day of painting, Last thing I want to do is spend a lot of time getting everything up to date. I think switching to doing my proposals on QBs will help simplify things. :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't do a lot of residential proposals for homeowners, mostly for GC's so it is not too much to enter in to QB.
For HO's
I use a preprinted proposal where I can write in most details in a HO friendly way with specific details at the time. I can then enter into a QB Estimate where I have many line items already set up. I can send that to HO as well if needed. This also sets up the HO info for customer lists.

For GC's, developers, realtors etc I just do it in QB.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem I have with using quickbooks for estimates is adding my terms. (payment, insurance info, PDCA specs, paint specs)


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

Tritech airless

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Chuck the painter said:


> Tritech airless
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You use an airless to write up estimates? Must do it on a 4X8' sheet of drywall. :smile: I assume this was meant to be in a different thread.


----------

